# linebreeding for dummies?



## Leanne Webster (Jun 2, 2012)

I understand what linebreeding is but i am trying to learn more about it. Like what does 5,4 - 5 mean? Does anyone know of a good website or book that goes into detail about linebreeding? Just trying to learn all i can about breeding & pedigrees ect. 

Thank you!


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

5,4-5 means that the same dog appears in both the fifth and fourth generation on the top half of the pedigree and in the fifth generation on the bottom half. Lots of info out there on line-breeding, both the good and bad of it and a lot of opinions, less facts. 

Ang


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Ang Cangiano said:


> 5,4-5 means that the same dog appears in both the fifth and fourth generation on the top half of the pedigree and in the fifth generation on the bottom half. Lots of info out there on line-breeding, both the good and bad of it and a *lot of opinions, less facts*.


LOL Definitely. About the only facts are things like what does 5,4 - 5 mean, and what happens if you linebreed on a dog who carries certain genes, if the transmission of those genes is known (simple recessive, dominant, etc).

Otherwise you will read about how linebreeding will destroy a breed, linebreeding is the only way to save a breed, and linebreeding is OK in small doses. Even trying to get a solid description of when it's inbreeding, linebreeding or an outcross is difficult, there isn't even a general consensus there.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

when it works its called linebreeding. When it doesnt work its called inbreeding.


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> LOL Definitely. About the only facts are things like what does 5,4 - 5 mean, and what happens if you linebreed on a dog who carries certain genes, if the transmission of those genes is known (simple recessive, dominant, etc).
> 
> Otherwise you will read about how linebreeding will destroy a breed, linebreeding is the only way to save a breed, and linebreeding is OK in small doses. Even trying to get a solid description of when it's inbreeding, linebreeding or an outcross is difficult, there isn't even a general consensus there.


Kadi,

Your second paragraph is pure gold. Hilarious, yet entirely true.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

the first number is for the Father side after the slash it is the mother side.in your example 5,4-5
on 5th generation and 4 generation on father side and than on 5 generation on mothers side is the same dog or a full sibling in the line. a full sibling can also be out of a repeat breeding.


----------



## Leanne Webster (Jun 2, 2012)

thank you all!


----------

